# Deft Spray Lacquer



## Tarbender

Does anyone know where to get Deft Spray Lacquer in the Toronto area. I was getting it at Lee Valley for the last 3 years, but I went there on Friday and the store rep told me that Lee Valley is no longer stocking it in any of it's stores.


----------



## Sneaky

I looked everywhere in Calgary for Deft and nobody seems to have it any more. I ended up going with Watco brand from Rona.


----------



## shoretyus

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20429


----------



## Lincoln

I bought 2 cans of Deft at the Edmonton Lee Valley approx. 1 month ago.....I must have lucked out.


----------



## Tarbender

Thanks everyone for the sugestions. The reason I like Deft is because it comes in spray cans. All the other alternates don't, unless I missed something.


----------



## shoretyus

Tarbender said:


> Thanks everyone for the sugestions. The reason I like Deft is because it comes in spray cans. All the other alternates don't, unless I missed something.


http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=189

What are you spraying?... I have the a load of cabinets in the spray booth right now.....


----------



## Sneaky

shoretyus said:


> http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=189
> 
> What are you spraying?... I have the a load of cabinets in the spray booth right now.....


Damn, I wish I was closer. I've been doing my new bathroom cabinets here this week using brush on stain and poly. I'm trying to do a faux rosewood on a maple veneer.  

This is way too much work and they still don't look that good. 

To the OP, Watco comes in rattle cans too, just like Deft. If you are really partial to Deft I have a NOS can of semi-gloss I could part with. I think you can buff it to a gloss.

Pete


----------



## Tarbender

Many thanks for the offer Shoretyus. I'm refinishing the top of a Les Paul, so it's not that big of a job, but it's something I enjoy doing.


----------



## shoretyus

Sneaky said:


> I've been doing my new bathroom cabinets here this week using brush on stain and poly. I'm trying to do a faux rosewood on a maple veneer.
> 
> Pete


Yuck. I do brush boat stuff but much prefer to spray lacquer. 

I usually spray lacquer but this job last year wanted spar varnish. Took all week even spraying it.


----------

